# Gitterlinien in MSChart ausblenden



## HolgerW (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die Gitterlinien in meiner MSChart-Darstellung ausblenden (y-Achse) da bei Darstellung vieler Datenpunkte die Kurve nur noch schlecht sichtbar ist.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank,
Holger


----------



## DrSoong (16. Juni 2006)

Du verwendest doch das MS Chart Control, oder? Da kannst du im Eigenschaftenfeld _Benutzerdefiniert_ das Eigenschaftenfester aufrufen, im Reiter *Achsenraster* kannst du dann die jeweilige Achse ausblenden (Stil auf _Null_ stellen).


Der Doc!


----------



## HolgerW (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werd' ich gleich am Montag ausprobieren.

Gruß,
Holger


----------



## HolgerW (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kann mann denn (so viele n's) die Gitternetzlinien auch während der Laufzeit ausblenden?

Derzeit setze ich die Farben der Linien auf die Hintergrundfarbe, jedoch ist bei manchen Monitoren trotzdem ein Schatten sichtbar.....

Gruß,
Holger


----------

